# Sexual Misconduct by PAX and homophobic derogatory comments



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Okay, I have a question about what to do here. I drove 16 miles to pick up 2 passengers, when I got there I had to drive down a dirt road because it was a campground where there was a student party going on, and they weren't there yet. I waited a few minutes and they showed up drunk. I asked the female to throw out her beer which she did and then they stumbled into the backseat of my car. She wasn't as drunk as the male and seemed pretty sober in comparison.

I looked over my shoulder and told the guy to put on a mask, and he reached into his pocket I assumed he was reaching for his mask. I drove off towards the freeway. Along the way, the passengers were getting sexual with one another. He was groping her and she was enjoying it. At some point, he yelled Yo Bro! Dude, Homie, Brother, and I thought he was on the phone so I didn't respond. He was actually talking to me which I later found out after watching the dashcam. It looks as though the female showed him my profile picture and that I was a woman and not a dude. They continued getting sexy with one another, kissing and groping, she touched his penis a couple of times and he put her hand on his penis on top of his sweat pants. Further along, he pulls her leg over his knee and is clearly touching her in the V region, he spreads her legs further apart and there is no question where his hand is.

The journey continued and at one point he asked: "Where are we going Sir?" they were both laughing at his derogatory comments because by now he knew I was a woman. After the 20 minutes or so ride he apologizes for being rude and she says thank you, Ma'am. 

I was initially pissed off because he referred to me as SIR, knowing I'm a woman and I was already a bit insecure about how short my hair is, but seeing the footage of them groping in the back pisses me off even more. She knew I had a dashcam and appeared to point it out to him more than once. I informed Lyft but you know they won't tell you what they have done about it. I mean, am I overreacting here? I can't stop thinking about it, and it is pissing me off.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Okay, I have a question about what to do here. I drove 16 miles to pick up 2 passengers, when I got there I had to drive down a dirt road because it was a campground where there was a student party going on, and they weren't there yet. I waited a few minutes and they showed up drunk. I asked the female to throw out her beer which she did and then they stumbled into the backseat of my car. She wasn't as drunk as the male and seemed pretty sober in comparison.
> 
> I looked over my shoulder and told the guy to put on a mask, and he reached into his pocket I assumed he was reaching for his mask. I drove off towards the freeway. Along the way, the passengers were getting sexual with one another. He was groping her and she was enjoying it. At some point, he yelled Yo Bro! Dude, Homie, Brother, and I thought he was on the phone so I didn't respond. He was actually talking to me which I later found out after watching the dashcam. It looks as though the female showed him my profile picture and that I was a woman and not a dude. They continued getting sexy with one another, kissing and groping, she touched his penis a couple of times and he put her hand on his penis on top of his sweat pants. Further along, he pulls her leg over his knee and is clearly touching her in the V region, he spreads her legs further apart and there is no question where his hand is.
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky they didnt want
to play around with your dirt road
I guess you could report them for
lewd conduct in your car but knowing uber 
they would probably deactivate YOU !!!
Welcome to u/p 😉


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> I drove 16 miles to pick up 2 passengers


Mistake #1.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

New2This said:


> Mistake #1.


Why is that a mistake? I received a $12 bonus


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

For me, this is a take charge of the vehicle kind of thing. When things start to go south, I will ask them if there is an issue. They play dumb and I say good because I don't want to have to end the ride early. If I have to, I will point blank tell them the ride is over if there are any other issues. Once I stop, it's get out time. I tell them I am asking them nicely to leave, I will demand they leave, then I will arrange for them to leave. I tell them to leave then I let them know I'm calling 911, then I call. I never threaten. I realize of course this is easier for me because I'm a tall, hefty male. But I still think that you are much better off setting boundaries and then sticking to them. Also, exposing yourself to someone is a sex crime, if they continues after I told them to stop I would think nothing of calling the police with that one and supplying the footage.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I would have 1 starred and reported.

There are certain policies Uber has that protect you from this garbage.

If you are uncomfortable for any reason, pick a safe place and eject them. (Pun intended)

Gender?

Drunk and rude, but it was another insult and made you feel unsafe.

Would not have referenced the dash cam because they could use that against you.... "she was going to put us on you tube"

Yeah... you need to learn a little more about accepting and distance.

I sorta mentally "bank" mine for declining anything longer than 12min (equals about 6 miles in my market)



I screwed myself this weekend.

Had gone back out to squeeze a few more trips to crack $100 for the day.

Accepted a shortish XL pickup without looking at destination... crossing a dangerous intersection.

"Hey boss... we are actually here" text should have just led me to shuffle their ass, but was on a streak.
They were obnoxious, drunk golfers.
One idiot thought it was uncool he could not smoke his stogie in my vehicle.
Another didn't like the Dixie Chicks music.
His buddy insisted we Bluetooth his tunes which was a PITA
Started trip and realized we were going a half mile across a busy highway.
They wanted to stop for smokes... oh hell no
Then they wanted me to google a certain bar in this complex.

Longest half mile and 5 minutes of my 200+ trip rideshare experience.

Took one more ride which ended three blocks from home. Reasonably less obnoxious, but at least he was willing to buy me a pizza.

Remembered why I don't drive at night and streak bonus usually doesn't pay.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Why is that a mistake? I received a $12 bonus


Yes, you are kinda hooked when you chase the bonus.

Still think you could kicked them out.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For me, this is a take charge of the vehicle kind of thing. When things start to go south, I will ask them if there is an issue. They play dumb and I say good because I don't want to have to end the ride early. If I have to, I will point blank tell them the ride is over if there are any other issues. Once I stop, it's get out time. I tell them I am asking them nicely to leave, I will demand they leave, then I will arrange for them to leave. I tell them to leave then I let them know I'm calling 911, then I call. I never threaten. I realize of course this is easier for me because I'm a tall, hefty male. But I still think that you are much better off setting boundaries and then sticking to them. Also, exposing yourself to someone is a sex crime, if they continues after I told them to stop I would think nothing of calling the police with that one and supplying the footage.


Much better said than me...

I remember watching several vids on this topic when signing up for Uber a few weeks ago. 

You save the tape, and kick them out, and then report before them.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For me, this is a take charge of the vehicle kind of thing. When things start to go south, I will ask them if there is an issue. They play dumb and I say good because I don't want to have to end the ride early. If I have to, I will point blank tell them the ride is over if there are any other issues. Once I stop, it's get out time. I tell them I am asking them nicely to leave, I will demand they leave, then I will arrange for them to leave. I tell them to leave then I let them know I'm calling 911, then I call. I never threaten. I realize of course this is easier for me because I'm a tall, hefty male. But I still think that you are much better off setting boundaries and then sticking to them. Also, exposing yourself to someone is a sex crime, if they continues after I told them to stop I would think nothing of calling the police with that one and supplying the footage.


Yeah, I see what you're saying 100%. The thing is, I was aware of the male being rude to me several times, and I basically ignored him. As we got to the end of the ride he "ordered" me which road to take, and I asked him if he was talking to me as I looked over my shoulder, he said What? so I asked him again and he said Kinda yeah! He was a real self-entitled I'm the man kinda guy. It was then I noticed still no mask and I reminded him of it. All of this sexual activity I was unaware of until I viewed the footage. They didn't expose themselves, but he clearly had his hand where he shouldn't while in my car.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

FerengiBob said:


> I would have 1 starred and reported.
> 
> There are certain policies Uber has that protect you from this garbage.
> 
> ...


I usually don't accept rides over 12 miles, but I was in the middle of a bonus and I thought oh well, if I don't I would have to start over. It was for Lyft btw, not Uber. I drive for both but this particular ride was with the Lyft app. 

I didn't tell them I have a dashcam, I mean it's right there, she saw it because she was somewhat sober compared to him. I don't hide it, but I have it installed after having some teens pull a gun on me. I have had a few shitty pax but after 5000+ rides you kinda aren't too bothered. I mean I don't put that out there you know. I am vigilant of course, but these two entitled pax have got to me, moreso than having my car door kicked by an irate passenger. Lol didn't like the Dixie Chicks music.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Yeah, I see what you're saying 100%. The thing is, I was aware of the male being rude to me several times, and I basically ignored him. As we got to the end of the ride he "ordered" me which road to take, and I asked him if he was talking to me as I looked over my shoulder, he said What? so I asked him again and he said Kinda yeah! He was a real self-entitled I'm the man kinda guy. It was then I noticed still no mask and I reminded him of it. All of this sexual activity I was unaware of until I viewed the footage. They didn't expose themselves, but he clearly had his hand where he shouldn't while in my car.
> View attachment 620918


I guess the bottom line is whether you feel threatened by the behavior or not. I've had people be rude to me, talk to me like I'm the pool boy or talk about me while I'm not there and I really don't care. It's the crossing of the line where either I feel unsafe or they are interfering with my ability to concentrate and drive that I take extreme issue to. I've had folks start playing in the car and I simply tell them that they are being recorded and there will be a clean up fee if anything gets on the seats. That has always been enough for me to have them put a lid on it. 

As far as the bonus goes, you need to think about whether the odds are better if you kill the streak and start over again. In my mind if they are having you drive that far, that kills the bonus. You are better off trying to get them to cancel or cancelling and starting over. On Uber you can get away with the very occasional accept the ride and cancel as unsafe to pick up, it won't break your consecutive ride streak.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guess the bottom line is whether you feel threatened by the behavior or not. I've had people be rude to me, talk to me like I'm the pool boy or talk about me while I'm not there and I really don't care. It's the crossing of the line where either I feel unsafe or they are interfering with my ability to concentrate and drive that I take extreme issue to. I've had folks start playing in the car and I simply tell them that they are being recorded and there will be a clean up fee if anything gets on the seats. That has always been enough for me to have them put a lid on it.
> 
> As far as the bonus goes, you need to think about whether the odds are better if you kill the streak and start over again. In my mind if they are having you drive that far, that kills the bonus. You are better off trying to get them to cancel or cancelling and starting over. On Uber you can get away with the very occasional accept the ride and cancel as unsafe to pick up, it won't break your consecutive ride streak.


Right makes sense. Well, I didn't feel threatened, but they certainly DID interfere with my ability to concentrate because I felt humiliated by his tone and him calling me sir a few times. Anyway, thanks for your comments. I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This is exactly why I no longer drive the drunks. In the past three years I've had all of one drunk group in my car. They snuck in early on a Saturday evening as I had my DF set for home. Early partiers.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Coachman said:


> This is exactly why I no longer drive the drunks. In the past three years I've had all of one drunk group in my car. They snuck in early on a Saturday evening as I had my DF set for home. Early partiers.


I hear ya, I don't either. I mean this was 2 pm on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fredrick61 (Jul 9, 2021)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Okay, I have a question about what to do here. I drove 16 miles to pick up 2 passengers, when I got there I had to drive down a dirt road because it was a campground where there was a student party going on, and they weren't there yet. I waited a few minutes and they showed up drunk. I asked the female to throw out her beer which she did and then they stumbled into the backseat of my car. She wasn't as drunk as the male and seemed pretty sober in comparison.
> 
> I looked over my shoulder and told the guy to put on a mask, and he reached into his pocket I assumed he was reaching for his mask. I drove off towards the freeway. Along the way, the passengers were getting sexual with one another. He was groping her and she was enjoying it. At some point, he yelled Yo Bro! Dude, Homie, Brother, and I thought he was on the phone so I didn't respond. He was actually talking to me which I later found out after watching the dashcam. It looks as though the female showed him my profile picture and that I was a woman and not a dude. They continued getting sexy with one another, kissing and groping, she touched his penis a couple of times and he put her hand on his penis on top of his sweat pants. Further along, he pulls her leg over his knee and is clearly touching her in the V region, he spreads her legs further apart and there is no question where his hand is.
> 
> ...


I want to ask them one time to quit doing what they're doing if they didn't I would have put them out of my car you have to respect them they need to respect you because I got cheated out of 137 mi by lifting I took a man to Nashville to Vanderbilt from Chattanooga and Lefty locked me out when I went into Georgia and back into Tennessee and never would log me back in so they cheated me out of 137 miles another job anyway but that's what I would have done ask them what and then put them out of my car if it didn't stop


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Karens drive Uber/Lyft too, apparently.

If you're bothered by someone in your car, then kick them out.

Taking pictures of them performing sex acts on each other is both creepy, and probably asking for a physical confrontation you do not want.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Why is that a mistake? I received a $12 bonus


You drove 15+ minutes essentially for free. Wouldn't you have gotten the $12 for a closer trip?

If they'd canceled halfway there you'd have gotten nothing.

I'm not clubbing you, just trying to illustrate that what Uber/Lyft want you to do is rarely for your benefit.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Why is that a mistake? I received a $12 bonus


$12 ÷ 16 miles = .75 per mile and 0 for time to get there. 

Is it really a bonus or did you make roughly your regular rate to drive there? You made nothing extra. 

You really made nothing extra. I trip close by with no bonus and you'd have made the same per mile . 

As far as the activities in the back seat. So what. There was no bodily fluid left behind and you'd have never even know if you didn't go back and watch the footage.

The rudeness, this I do not tolerate. I correct them once in as nice a way as possible. If they are still rude, it's intentional and they are looking for trouble. I either end the ride or simply ignore, depending on several factors, mainly though, my mood. 

Most of the time they straighten up after the 1st talking to. The trick is to be nice when telling them they are being little shit heads.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> I was already a bit insecure about how short my hair is,


I think short hair is sexy on a woman


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Surprised you didn't get into an accident with your detailed voyeurism


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Mistake #1.


OP is paying to drive pax by working in negative income and also getting abused


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

The title says they were homophobic comments, but your explanation doesn’t explain how it was homophobic.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

TobyD said:


> The title says they were homophobic comments, but your explanation doesn’t explain how it was homophobic.


Maybe OP is secretly trying to come out of the closet and accidentally leaked that to us


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Okay, I have a question about what to do here. I drove 16 miles to pick up 2 passengers, when I got there I had to drive down a dirt road because it was a campground where there was a student party going on, and they weren't there yet. I waited a few minutes and they showed up drunk. I asked the female to throw out her beer which she did and then they stumbled into the backseat of my car. She wasn't as drunk as the male and seemed pretty sober in comparison.
> 
> I looked over my shoulder and told the guy to put on a mask, and he reached into his pocket I assumed he was reaching for his mask. I drove off towards the freeway. Along the way, the passengers were getting sexual with one another. He was groping her and she was enjoying it. At some point, he yelled Yo Bro! Dude, Homie, Brother, and I thought he was on the phone so I didn't respond. He was actually talking to me which I later found out after watching the dashcam. It looks as though the female showed him my profile picture and that I was a woman and not a dude. They continued getting sexy with one another, kissing and groping, she touched his penis a couple of times and he put her hand on his penis on top of his sweat pants. Further along, he pulls her leg over his knee and is clearly touching her in the V region, he spreads her legs further apart and there is no question where his hand is.
> 
> ...


Welcome to uberpeople.net. 

You're not overreacting as a human, but you're overreacting as a rideshare driver a little bit. Pax are not worth the psychic calories needed to dwell upon them. Just vent this stuff here at the forums and move forward. You will be laughing about these two drunken idiots soon enough. Working with the public is a challenge. Working as a rideshare driver is that same challenge but on steroids.

This was not a good trip. 16 miles to pick up, including a dirt road, to pick up two drunken losers from a kegger in the woods. Honestly, you got off easy. Your car is intact, aside from a slightly bruised ego you're intact, you got paid, and you have a story to tell.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Email the video to Dara.....

Or pick an email. Don't say anything. See what the do.

If it don't show your face or identify you anyway you could always release It 2 Tik-Tok or one of those naughty Rideshare passenger site.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Karens drive Uber/Lyft too, apparently.
> 
> If you're bothered by someone in your car, then kick them out.
> 
> Taking pictures of them performing sex acts on each other is both creepy, and probably asking for a physical confrontation you do not want.


Voyeurism didn't take pictures of them. That's from the dashcam. Don't call me a Karen you ignoramus of a child.


PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Surprised you didn't get into an accident with your detailed voyeurism


This was AFTER. Maybe learn to read.


Boca Ratman said:


> $12 ÷ 16 miles = .75 per mile and 0 for time to get there.
> 
> Is it really a bonus or did you make roughly your regular rate to drive there? You made nothing extra.
> 
> ...


16 miles with 32 mpg at $2.89 a gallon. Cost me $1.45 to get there. Plus the actual fare which was $13.21.so I made $25.21 minus gas.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> 16 miles with 32 mpg at $2.89 a gallon. Cost me $1.45 to get there. Plus the actual fare which was $13.21.so I made $25.21 minus gas.


Gas is your only expense?


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> OP is paying to drive pax by working in negative income and also getting abused


I made $25.21 for the ride. How is that negative? 


New2This said:


> Gas is your only expense?


Of course. You can't add an oil change and new tires to just one ride.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Of course. You can't add an oil change and new tires to just one ride.


You can add car depreciation and costs of running the business ...


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Syn said:


> You can add car depreciation and costs of running the business ...


When I do taxes yes, but not per trip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> When I do taxes yes, but not per trip.


That doesn't work. You should know what it costs you to drive your car per mile or at least have a decent estimate. For example, I buy a10 k car and expect it to last 100k miles, assuming you sell it for 1k when done, that's 9 cents a mile for car. Let's say you are paying 10 cents a mile for gas. Tires cost you a penny a mile, maybe oil change and wiper blades cost you a penny a mile. What about brakes and things that go wrong? 6 or 8 cents a mile? Bottom line, it's really hard to operate a vehicle for less than 30 cents a mile all things considered.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That doesn't work. You should know what it costs you to drive your car per mile or at least have a decent estimate. For example, I buy a10 k car and expect it to last 100k miles, assuming you sell it for 1k when done, that's 9 cents a mile for car. Let's say you are paying 10 cents a mile for gas. Tires cost you a penny a mile, maybe oil change and wiper blades cost you a penny a mile. What about brakes and things that go wrong? 6 or 8 cents a mile? Bottom line, it's really hard to operate a vehicle for less than 30 cents a mile all things considered.


I don't see the point in all of that. When I do my taxes I know exactly how much I've spent on gas, oil changes, car washes, new tires, maintenance, etc... I know mileage for the year and per my uber and lyft 1090s I know how much I've earned. I don't need to know today exactly how much it cost to take someone 16 miles away. 

On Sunday I made $42.44 for driving someone 10 miles. So I made out on that trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Mistake #1.





LyftUberDrvr said:


> Why is that a mistake? I received a $12 bonus





LyftUberDrvr said:


> I usually don't accept rides over 12 miles, but I was in the middle of a bonus and I thought oh well, if I don't I would have to start over.


it is not worth driving sixteen miles to preserve a twelve dollar streak bonus. The dead miles ate up your streak bonus. This is a typical Lyft trick. You get two acceptable jobs, then they hit you with something that you do not want, This is why they call it Gr*yft*. You are better off either trying a no-cover and hope that they cancel or just declining the job and to hell with the streak bonus. This is one reason, of several why I have self suspended from Gr*yft*.





Disgusted Driver said:


> if they are having you drive that far, that kills the bonus. You are better off trying to get them to cancel or cancelling and starting over. On Uber you can get away with the very occasional accept the ride and cancel as unsafe to pick up, it won't break your consecutive ride streak.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^^^^^^^




New2This said:


> what Uber/Lyft want you to do is rarely for your benefit.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed.^^^^^^^^^^^^^


You should have booted them at the first sign of misconduct. Had you not accepted the job in the first place, which you should not have done, none of this would have happened.

Let the ants deal with people like this. Let the ants chase sixteen miles for a job and get their bonus eaten by it. They have ants for a reason.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Voyeurism didn't take pictures of them. That's from the dashcam. Don't call me a Karen you ignoramus of a child.
> 
> This was AFTER. Maybe learn to read.
> 
> 16 miles with 32 mpg at $2.89 a gallon. Cost me $1.45 to get there. Plus the actual fare which was $13.21.so I made $25.21 minus gas.


Okay, Karen!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Typical Up.Net thread.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> 16 miles with 32 mpg at $2.89 a gallon. Cost me $1.45 to get there. Plus the actual fare which was $13.21.so I made $25.21 minus gas.


Beware of maintenance costs. My maintenance costs per mile are double my gas costs. $25.21 isn't bad if you drove less than 25 miles in total, but your costs of driving are going to be more than gas. Sooner or later you're going to have to replace brakes and tires, have transmission issues, hit giant potholes that bend your rims and wreck your alignment, or get in a fender bender that you will either pay out of pocket for, or pay insurance premiums for collision insurance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Well, I didn't feel threatened, but they certainly DID interfere with my ability to concentrate because I felt humiliated by his tone and him calling me sir a few times.


IME what works well with the drunks is to just knock whatever crap they are trying to give you straight back at them. Each time this fellow called you "sir", you should have called him "ma'am" in your reply. "Yes, ma'am". "No, ma'am".

For example, when drunks get condescending, e.g., "Uber driver, is this the road?", then a suitable, simple, response is, "Yes, Uber passenger, it is".

I am not from this country, and what I sometimes get is pax mocking / imitating my accent. Now, Americans are, by and large, culturally insensitive and many who do this may not realise that imitating the way someone talks is rude. Be that as it may, when they start that then it's my cue to bring out my "Cleetus the Inbred Appalachian Rétard" persona and start mocking their American accent straight back at them. The response is usually along the lines of:


"Hey, I don't sound like that"
"Well, pluck my banjo strings and call me Billy. Yes sirree Bob!" Yes ya do, Yankee boy! Yee-Haw!"

I enjoy it quite a lot and it shuts them down quickly.

Anyway, my advice to you is, as @Disgusted Driver said above, keep charge and be the captain of your ship. A pilot's in charge of the airplane, the bus driver's in charge in the bus, a boat captain is in charge of the boat, and you're in charge in your car. The fact that these bozos are paying a few dollars for a ride does not make them the boss of you, however much they think they are.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Cleetus the Inbred Appalachian Rétard"


I do not know who told you English that all Americans talk either like a hillbilly or a Texan, but whoever it was, I wish that he had not done it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know who told you English that all Americans talk either like a hillbilly or a Texan, but whoever it was, I wish that he had not done it.


I know that, lol. The intent of my response to these pax is not to produce a faithful phonetic facsimile of their accent. It is to mock them and to give them a taste of their own medicine. I just choose hillbilly because it's the most fun to do.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Hey, I don't sound like that"
> "Well, pluck my banjo strings and call me Billy. Yes sirree Bob!" Yes ya do, Yankee boy! Yee-Haw!"


LOL brilliant...

But if you hear THAT accent, I'd be worried if you had a" purty mouth" or not.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> IME what works well with the drunks is to just knock whatever crap they are trying to give you straight back at them. Each time this fellow called you "sir", you should have called him "ma'am" in your reply. "Yes, ma'am". "No, ma'am".
> 
> For example, when drunks get condescending, e.g., "Uber driver, is this the road?", then a suitable, simple, response is, "Yes, Uber passenger, it is".
> 
> ...


Thank you for a very civil response. I am not from this country either, most people in the rear pax seat of my car compliment my accent because I am from London, and I get what you're saying about Americans being culturally insensitive and rude. Anyway, some nice tips there, thank you.


----------



## LyftUberDrvr (Oct 18, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Okay, Karen!


Pittsburgh 😂 that explains everything! Ken.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> I don't see the point in all of that. When I do my taxes I know exactly how much I've spent on gas, oil changes, car washes, new tires, maintenance, etc... I know mileage for the year and per my uber and lyft 1090s I know how much I've earned. I don't need to know today exactly how much it cost to take someone 16 miles away.
> 
> On Sunday I made $42.44 for driving someone 10 miles. So I made out on that trip.


The point is not so much to know what the costs are at tax time (little tip, it's almost always better to simply take the mileage deduction rather than actual expenses), the point is to know what the cost of goods are so that you know what you need to sell them for. By knowing my cost per mile I know what it costs me to get to the PU. I am then in a position to make a reasonable judgement as to whether this trip might be profitable for me or not. It's great that you got a $42 trip for 10 miles, the trick is to not give some of that back on the next ride. I am able to consistently gross $40 an hour driving because I'm willing to drive the late night and I pay close attention to the details of how to be profitable and more importantly control costs. 

Getting off my soapbox now, good luck.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> I get what you're saying about Americans being culturally insensitive and rude.


I didn't want to come across as anti-American. The colonists do have a lot of good traits too, that do amply compensate in my opinion for their rudeness and inability to drive properly.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

to do a thorough forensic investigation i need to see the video....lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay, I'm late to the discussion. So sue me.

Original Poster, I get that you didn't want to watch the two of them being overly physical with each other. I don't feel that same way, but it's understandable.

But I have to ask. Was it difficult for you to not look at them? If someone is behaving poorly, but is not a danger to me, I normally just don't watch them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Yeah, I see what you're saying 100%. The thing is, I was aware of the male being rude to me several times, and I basically ignored him. As we got to the end of the ride he "ordered" me which road to take, and I asked him if he was talking to me as I looked over my shoulder, he said What? so I asked him again and he said Kinda yeah! He was a real self-entitled I'm the man kinda guy. It was then I noticed still no mask and I reminded him of it. All of this sexual activity I was unaware of until I viewed the footage. They didn't expose themselves, but he clearly had his hand where he shouldn't while in my car.


Post the footage or it never happened 😁😂🤣


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

More of the same I see


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberDrvr said:


> Voyeurism didn't take pictures of them. That's from the dashcam. Don't call me a Karen you ignoramus of a child.
> 
> This was AFTER. Maybe learn to read.
> 
> 16 miles with 32 mpg at $2.89 a gallon. Cost me $1.45 to get there. Plus the actual fare which was $13.21.so I made $25.21 minus gas.


You asked. I answered . You drove 16 miles and probably 30 minutes to get to these pax. Had you have declined you probably would have had 2 local rides completed in that 30 minutes that you donated to Lyft. 

If you're happy earning 30 out of every 60 minutes so be it, It affects me not. Good luck.

No way in hell I am driving 16 miles to a pick up on lyft. Ever


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Do you still have the footage. Contact a lawyer, sue for sexual harassment. All you have to say is their actions made you uncomfortable. Its free to consult a lawyer, and if they are willing to take your case on a contingency, it means you have a good case. If they asks for a retainer, walk away, they feels it’s a bad case. If they are honest and feels there’s no case, they will tell you so.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

FerengiBob said:


> Yes, you are kinda hooked when you chase the bonus.
> 
> Still think you could kicked them out.


I’ve canceled long trips even if it would break the streak. I’m not going 25 minutes to get a $12 streak and most likely a $4-5 trip. Not worth it. At least for me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Do you still have the footage. Contact a lawyer, sue for sexual harassment. All you have to say is their actions made you uncomfortable. Its free to consult a lawyer, and if they are willing to take your case on a contingency, it means you have a good case. If they asks for a retainer, walk away, they feels it’s a bad case. If they are honest and feels there’s no case, they will tell you so.


For the ****ing love of God would you PLEASE QUIT DIGGING UP MONTHS OLD THREADS??????

You're not adding anything new or insightful. You're just blabbing to say something. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

New2This said:


> For the ****ing love of God would you PLEASE QUIT DIGGING UP MONTHS OLD THREADS??????
> 
> You're not adding anything new or insightful. You're just blabbing to say something. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


apparently you don’t know the rules of social media. If you see something you don’t like, scroll on by. I’ll do whatever I please here. AFAIK it’s not breaking the forum rules. If it is, show me where it says I can’t bring up old threads.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> apparently you don’t know the rules of social media. If you see something you don’t like, scroll on by. I’ll do whatever I please here. AFAIK it’s not breaking the forum rules. If it is, show me where it says I can’t bring up old threads.


Necro'ing old threads is just bad manners. Everyone knows this.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Necro'ing old threads is just bad manners. Everyone knows this.


I never said I had good manners. That’s not how this player/pimp rolls.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

First week I picked up a couple from a debutant ball at an expensive club. 
*They were messing around in the back and I was afraid to say something because they might call me a perv.* 

also, I did not know whether to slow down... or speed up... LOL _(first week driving...)_
The girl was really pushing against my seat. (from in back) and It was making me nervous... 
The drop off was a big house in one of the wealthiest..
I drove 2 blocks, pulled over and got the flashlight out to check the back seat thoroughly.
...
...
*By now, the thought of checking for bodily fluids... the weight of the situation was really making me feel violated*.
furthermore, imagine the next customer sitting in something. ICK!

I am no prude. 
I have had sex in limo's (made sure it was clean and tipped the driver a C note... in the 80's... but there is privacy windows.) 
I have driven my car with my friends having sex in the car... and me too. So I tell you I am not a prude... NO problem!

But I do not know these people! *This was really bothering me!
...
...*
There was no fluids in the back, the seats were clean. 
Despite the fact that the ride was smooth and not hurried... and the fact that they did not have to get a hotel room... 
Despite that they had some form of happy ending (I think)
*they left no tip.

I know my rights better now. *Next time I will tell them I charge $50 an hour, $50 min... hoping they will take the humorous hint. (or hotels cost $$$)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> But I do not know these people! *This was really bothering me!*


Help me out on this.

Why was the fact of them being strangers to you so unsettling? I honestly don't think it would have bothered me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thread recap for those who don’t want to read this older thread.

Driver, a woman, felt humiliated because a male pax called her Sir and that guy was starting to get sexual w his female companion in the back. But OP only realized the extent of sexual acts after watching the dash cam.

No homophonic comments of any kind and pax didn’t fully get an afternoon delight or midnight delight, unsure of time. 

But OP may have now put the video online & is living off the royalties of that video & may no longer drive.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

At what point did some of you here shut the f****up and drive the car and mind your own business, they weren't bothering you, why was it a problem, were they touching you did they ask you to join them, don't ever drive a limo this is happen a few times to me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> At what point did some of you here shut the f****up and drive the car and mind your own business, they weren't bothering you, why was it a problem, were they touching you did they ask you to join them, don't ever drive a limo this is happen a few times to me.


If they want to act like they're in a limousine, they can pay limousine rates.

I'm driving my car and don't want some random jabroni jizz stains in it.

If I'm not ****ing in my car nobody else is either.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

New2This said:


> If they want to act like they're in a limousine, they can pay limousine rates.
> 
> I'm driving my car and don't want some random jabroni jizz stains in it.
> 
> If I'm not ****ing in my car nobody else is either.


Just shut your damn mouth look out the front window and drive the car, and it's the other way around if you want to make limo rates you go drive a damn limo,

You're supposed to be driving your car and looking out the front window and looking out for cross traffic, how did you even know they were doing all this, sounds like maybe you wanted to be in the backseat with them and they didn't invite you..lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Just shut your damn mouth look out the front window and drive the car, and it's the other way around if you want to make limo rates you go drive a damn limo,
> 
> You're supposed to be driving your car and looking out the front window and looking out for cross traffic, how did you even know they were doing all this, sounds like maybe you wanted to be in the backseat with them and they didn't invite you..lol


Sorry my car, my rules.

How did I know? Sometimes they're blatant about it. 

Exhibit A: 









Love letters to pax


What did she do wrong besides sitting behind of you? was miserable..hello, silent, address read back to her, silent, i even asked if she understood english or should i use a tranlation app.."just drive" okey dokey!




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> I'm driving my car and don't want some random jabroni jizz stains in it.





imsam said:


> Get a used hybrid sedan and make it majority business purposes so you can claimost expenses.
> 
> I don't get these "oh no! My car! Not worth strangers sitting on them! Oh no!" cryers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> If they want to act like they're in a limousine, they can pay limousine rates.
> 
> I'm driving my car and don't want some random jabroni jizz stains in it.
> 
> If I'm not ****ing in my car nobody else is either.


Exactly! I didn’t want someone “getting down tonight” in my vehicle. Once I has a wasted couple where the woman was all touchy feelingly with her guy. She put her head on his lap and it seemed it was going to escalate. I then asked her to sit up. They didn’t get mad fortunately. They invited me to join them for pizza. 😀


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> They invited me to join them for pizza.


So you don't know the underlying meaning of pizza?

How about "Netflix and chill"?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> So you don't know the underlying meaning of pizza?
> 
> How about "Netflix and chill"?


I knew someone would say that, but they literally meant pizza. I dropped them off at Pizza Man, a popular pizza place.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I knew someone would say that, but they literally meant pizza. I dropped them off at Pizza Man, a popular pizza place.


All just a warm-up for the old Netflix and chill!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Exactly! I didn’t want someone “getting down tonight” in my vehicle. Once I has a wasted couple where the woman was all touchy feelingly with her guy. She put her head on his lap and it seemed it was going to escalate. I then asked her to sit up. They didn’t get mad fortunately. They invited me to join them for pizza. 😀


Well lucky it wasn't myself and my girlfriend, cuz i would have reported your azz for leering in the mirror.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Well lucky it wasn't myself and my girlfriend, cuz i would have reported your azz for leering in the mirror.


Safe driving includes looking in all mirrors, including rear view.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Safe driving includes looking in all mirrors, including rear view.


And the seat back mounted crotch cam!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Safe driving includes looking in all mirrors, including rear view.


I don't know what the design is of your car, but in my car most passengers I can only see the top of passengers heads, so I really don't understand how some here are seeing hands in lap, legs over knees, hands on private parts through clothing, I don't know what kind of magical mirrors you drivers are using.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> so I don't know how the hell you and a few others are seeing hands Laps and knees across and legs across knees and all this stuff I don't know how you've seen all that


She has crotch cams discreetly mounted on the seat backs.


----------

